# AI use always in cycle?



## Berkan (Apr 14, 2010)

My cycle:
Test C 400 mgs/w for 10 weeks
Winstrol 10mgs/w1, 20mgs/w2, 30 mgs/w3, 40mgs/w4, 40mgs/w5, 30mgs/w6, 20mgs/w7, 10mgs/w8

My question is should AI's be used during the whole cycle or only if/when side effects start showing up (since AI's decrease the effect of the AAS)?
What is your opinion on Proviron as AI?
And Pregnyl for PCT?

Thanks


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes AI's should be used the whole cycle every cycle once you have gyno its pretty much too late. And why would you think AI's decrease aas effectiveness? If anything they help by inhibiting the aromatase enzyme allowing for more free testosterone. More free test means MORE effective aas.  Also JMHO but I like pregnyl DURING cycle not after for pct.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yes AI's should be used the whole cycle every cycle once you have gyno its pretty much too late. And why would you think AI's decrease aas effectiveness? If anything they help by inhibiting the aromatase enzyme allowing for more free testosterone. More free test means MORE effective aas. Also JMHO but I like pregnyl DURING cycle not after for pct.


 Good post^^^


----------



## Dusters (Apr 14, 2010)

0.5mg arimidex eod works for me.


----------



## Berkan (Apr 14, 2010)

thank you guys for your inputs. Has anyone heard of Proviron (AI)?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Berkan said:


> thank you guys for your inputs. Has anyone heard of Proviron (AI)?


 Proviron works well with most cycles but dont use it as a sole AI its not that effective for that purpose.  Use either Arimadex or Aromasin.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 14, 2010)

I heard proviron causes pretty bad hair loss too!

Question though. If one is running arimidex or aromasin, would proviron _really _be needed?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well its basically an oraly active DHT so yeah it will play hell on your hair line if your prone to it.  Proviron by itself really isnt very anabolic BUT the reason its sometimes used in cycles is because it does bind to the aromatase enzyme which increases free test levels it also has the ability to bind to SBHG which also allows for more free test. But there are far more anabolic compounds available that will bind to SBHG also such as sustanzolol(WINNY).  So save your hair line and have a better stack with test winny and aromasin. Just my 2cents


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ahh, okay. That clears some of it up.

So here is a hypothetical question. Just say you are already taking a low dose (0.25-0.50mg) of arimidex EOD. If you already have proviron on hand, would it be worth it throwing in 25-50mg ED? ..or better to just save it for another time?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Ahh, okay. That clears some of it up.
> 
> So here is a hypothetical question. Just say you are already taking a low dose (0.25-0.50mg) of arimidex EOD. If you already have proviron on hand, would it be worth it throwing in 25-50mg ED? ..or better to just save it for another time?


 Its up to you I laid out the pros and cons for ya if your asking my opinion I dont use proviron at all myself


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 14, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> I heard proviron causes pretty bad hair loss too!
> 
> Question though. If one is running arimidex or aromasin, would proviron _really _be needed?



Proviron is included in every one of my cycles.  My libido sky-rockets and I wake up every morning with good old mornin wood!  Love the shit and it is very effective.


/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 14, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Proviron is included in every one of my cycles. My libido sky-rockets and I wake up every morning with good old mornin wood! Love the shit and it is very effective.
> 
> 
> /V


 Yeah but why Vic it would seem to me that with a cycle as heavy as yours(I mean that respectfully) you really wouldnt benefit from the proviron since your DHT levels would already be skyhigh and the proviron would be metabolized into nonanabolic compounds?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 14, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Yeah but why Vic it would seem to me that with a cycle as heavy as yours(I mean that respectfully) you really wouldnt benefit from the proviron since your DHT levels would already be skyhigh and the proviron would be metabolized into nonanabolic compounds?



Zinc, B6, and azelaic acid all help combat DHT levels.  I also take finesteride.  When my libido starts to taper down, the proviron really does make a difference, a big one.  

The Propecia (finesteride) does chew away some of your gains though.  So if you take fin when on a cycle, expect your gains to be a little less than normal....but at least your hair is still there.

/V


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2010)

Berkan said:


> My cycle:
> Test C 400 mgs/w for 10 weeks
> Winstrol 10mgs/w1, 20mgs/w2, 30 mgs/w3, 40mgs/w4, 40mgs/w5, 30mgs/w6, 20mgs/w7, 10mgs/w8
> 
> ...


 
pretty shitty use of stanozol. Just run 50mg ED for 4-5 weeks


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 15, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Zinc, B6, and azelaic acid all help combat DHT levels. I also take finesteride. When my libido starts to taper down, the proviron really does make a difference, a big one.
> 
> The Propecia (finesteride) does chew away some of your gains though. So if you take fin when on a cycle, expect your gains to be a little less than normal....but at least your hair is still there.
> 
> /V


Good info thanks


----------

